# Counties Manukau DHB



## CaliDO (Jun 1, 2013)

I've just had an interview to work for the Counties Manukau District Health Board. Nothing is final at this point, but I wanted to know if anyone had any general thoughts about living/working in this area of Aukland or if anyone has had experience working with this health board.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

CaliDO said:


> I've just had an interview to work for the Counties Manukau District Health Board. Nothing is final at this point, but I wanted to know if anyone had any general thoughts about living/working in this area of Auckland or if anyone has had experience working with this health board.


Middlemore Hospital (the main Counties Manukau hospital) is in South Auckland, and covers some of the poorer areas of Auckland. There;s also the Manukau superclinic, and multiple other smaller clinics. Manukau also covers Howick out to the east, and some other very nice areas.
We've had a number of reasons to use their services, and have always been very impressed.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I work for CMDHB as a midwife. 

I love working in South Auckland, the client group is about as diverse as you can get and brings new challenges on a pretty daily basis. Its generally a lower socio-economic population and they bring with the the associated health issues so its an interesting and challenging place to work at times. 
The DHB itself is pretty much the same as the others I've worked for/with (Auckland DHB and Lakes DHB) in that its always strapped for cash, always seems to be spending what money it has in the wrong place and putting business above people but that's pretty universal. No real complaints about it, I left and then went back to work for them so it cant be that bad!

Cant answer about living in the area though, I commute from the North Shore.


----------



## Jacquidal (Sep 2, 2013)

I've lived in South Auckland and now live in East Auckland. Some beautiful pockets of the city in this area and would be happy to give further advice when the time comes. 

Good luck with the interview and hopefully might meet up one day


----------



## kiwi4simone (Nov 17, 2012)

I worked for CMDHB for 4 years and we live in Buckland, which is just outside Pukekohe. We love rural NZ. I just quit MY job to move to New Plymouth next week. CMDHB is a good employer generally. Some of the systems seem to work against each other at times, but i'm sure that's the same with any health system! People at CMDHB are very friendly and welcoming. I made friends very quickly. 
As many other post's point out; some parts of South Auckland are deprived. Personally I wouldn't recommend living in Otara or Otahuhu. Ive lived in Pakuranga and Howick previously, which are both very nice. Howick has lovely beaches. Dont believe the all the hype about 'South Auckland'!


----------

